# Tiny bumps on 10 wk old's face...pics



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

X posted in parenting and allergies...

What are they?? My 10 wk old has had them for just maybe a few weeks now. They are mostly on her cheeks and forehead but she also has some on her arms and legs, none on her torso. When they first appeared I thought they were heat rash, but yet they're not red. She does have the occasional heat rash spots because it's in the 90's here and I wear her a lot. Is it clogged sweat glands, baby acne, eczema or dry skin, an allergic reaction to something? Nothing has changed as far as what we use (detergent-Country Save with 2nd rinse on every single thing we wash in this house, soaps-Nature's Baby Organics, lotions-dermamed baby lotion and healing cream..) or what I've eaten, she is EBF and has shown no reactions to anything so far. I've included a few pics of it but I'm not sure you can see it that well in them. Anyone know what this is??


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm no dermatologist but both my boys had the same thing around that age. It think it's milia or keratosis pilaris or just chalk it up to normal newborn skin. It goes away. It did with my boys...so I can't guarantee that is what it is and it will go away, but this is my guess. I showed it to my derm at my appointment when DS2 was with me and he said it was just normal and not to worry. Hope that helps...


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

DD has thw same thing. I asked the doctor about it and she said it was normal.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

All of my babies had that. Honestly, Mama, I saw that pic and my very first thought was, "Oh, look at that sweet little newborn skin!" Most babies get that, and often at this age it's something to do with mama's hormones, esp. if you are nursing.

What sweet little cheeks!


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine's got it (also all over her scalp) and the pediatrician said it was sebborhea (sp?)--which doens't make a ton of sense because that's cradle cap, and this doesn't look scaly/flaky like cradle cap, but at any rate, he said it's harmless.


----------



## willowq (Jul 9, 2011)

My daughter had the same thing. i agree with the other moms, perfectly normal. My suggestion and advise would be to only wash her face with a wet soft wash cloth. Stay away from soap and lotion. It will go away.


----------

